# Puppy opinions...again!



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

These are two puppies I have my eye on. The one from all the pictures is pretty far away. Close enough that I can pick her up but not close enough that I could go look before putting a deposit down. I think she's really cute but also a little odd looking. What do you all think? Do you think she will stay that colour? Will she retain the dark mask? The dog in the right hand corner is the mother. The puppies in the bottom left are about 20 miles away and hopefully I will be able to go see them tomorrow or the day after. The one in the middle is male, the other two are female. I particularly like the one on the le hand side. They're all a similar price. I don't think either are particularly experienced breeders but I'd be able to meet the ones of the two girls and the one with the brown girl seemed very nice. She was very helpful, answered loads of questions, sent pictures of the mother without me asking, sent loads of pictures of the girl, got back to me quickly and really seemed to genuinely care about all the puppies and knew all their temperaments well. They're registered with the dog lovers registry but I'm not actually sure what that is. She also has a 5 year old that they love playing with apparently and that's important to me because Mylo was brought up with kids and I think it really shows in his temperament and the fact that he gets so excited whenever he meets children now!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love the sable looking one! I really like her face and and snout. It's hard to say if she will keep her black mask though. The picture with the 3 pups is cute too but i personally like the muzzle of the sable better. Which do you prefer??


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

If we're only judging looks then the one at the top is much much cuter. Out of the others, I do like the one of the left as well. Is it just me or do they look really big? It could just be the picture. I would definitely go look at the ones at the bottom and see what kind of feeling you have about them. A lot of dogs are much much cuter in real life. And then you could tell their temperament and it could make for a better fit in the long run.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If I had to pick...I'd pick the top sable one.  She probably will end up a fawn or red color. Usually they do not keep their masks but sometimes they do. This one doesn't look like she will because she already has some lighter color coming in there. Good luck!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That's what I was worried about. I love the ones with masks. I do think she has a cute little face though. I think she might end up red. I'm goin to go see the other ones but my preference is for the sable one at the moment. I thought they looked big but when you consider that they look a similar size to her hand I don't think they are that big but I guess I shall see! Her litter mates are all really gorgeous too, but unfortunately male (except for a female that the breeder is keeping)


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Gosh they are all so cute I can't really pick just one! 

Visiting them and learning there individual personalities should make the choice easier though. Let us know know it goes!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

These ate her litter mates just for reference...










I like the black and white one.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh wow, all gorgeous!! I love the white one too, let me guess male?? It looks like they have beautiful apple heads! In love......she's so so so perfect!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the first puppy also ( the sable one ) !!! now i see the mother. she's with the pups at the bottom on the right


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Omg! I love the first one! (the far away one). Beautiful little pup! Great coloring too! Ooooooooo i hope we get to watch him grow uo!!!


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ooops sorry... I hope we get to watch HER grow up!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I much prefer the sable girl too, her whole litter are much nicer IMO. What colour are her parents? May help with the black mask thing. At that age Bambi was a clear fawn with a sharply defined mask, she got more sabled as she grew up.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The mother is the one I the bottom left corner. I'll have to ask for pics of dad.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

how old are the puppies ???


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah yes, I thought that was the mum of the other litter for some reason. So she is mask-less, it is possible the girl pup could turn out the same colour as her.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That's alright with me, I quite like the red colours. They're 6 weeks at the moment.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I also prefer the sable girl, myself. Her face just looks sweeter. Also, I'm definitely no expert, but the sable girl and her siblings all look much more "typey" than the other litter does.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Then go for it! She will definitely be somewhere between fawn and red, with some black sabling. Whether she will keep her mask and the precise amount of sabling is impossible to predict. Do you think she may be the one?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

The top puppy is GORGEOUS! I don't think she looks odd at all. She reminds me a lot of Gemma as a baby. I bet she will lighten quite a bit in color but I believe she will keep her dark mask. I really think she is the most beautiful puppy you've shown us yet. Her head and muzzle are perfect. That whole litter is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know. I do really like her but I don't have a definite 'she's the one' feeling about it but it may just be because I can't go see her first and I'm frustrated by the process. I think I'll get in contact again tomorrow and ask for a pic of her dad and if there's any possibility of a little video, that might give me more of an idea about her.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I don't know. I do really like her but I don't have a definite 'she's the one' feeling about it but it may just be because I can't go see her first and I'm frustrated by the process. I think I'll get in contact again tomorrow and ask for a pic of her dad and if there's any possibility of a little video, that might give me more of an idea about her.


I hope you share the pics and video!! Just take a deep breath and relax, I know it's been a long journey but if she's meant to be, she will be all yours!! Was she the breeder u said was great? Or was that about the breeder from the other pups? If the breeder looks good, and the puppies are perfect (she is), then don't be nervous!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The litter of the sable one--they are all nice looking puppies. The second litter--they will not have nice apple shaped heads & look like they may have longer muzzles, etc & will not be as nice looking adults as the first litter of puppies. IF you care at all about having a puppy that looks like the Chi standard goes anyway. Standard wise the sable puppies litter is nicer hands down. 

How old are the puppies in the second litter (where all 3 being held together)? They do look big but it also depends on how old they are. Still...doesn't change the fact they will not look like a Chihuahua should standard wise.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the sable girl too. Having said that her eyes look a little east west (opposite of cross eyed) like my Chloe's were, although not as bad as she was (check out my post of pics from her birthday last week to see what I mean). Hers fixed themselves by about 4 months but as you can see in my siggie pic you can still always see the whites of her eyes - I don't mind this, I think it makes her face very humanlike and expressive, but it's not to standard.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The sable girls eyes are completely normal for a 6wk old Chi puppy. I don't even think they look east/west at all? LOL Just like normal Chi puppy eyes to me.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

I also love the sable, she's much cuter than the other litter and more typey and her litter mates are lovely too.
My guess would be that she won't keep the mask, Sugars was jet black from day one, hers looks a little lighter, but again that's only my experience from one pup!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I love the sable girl. She is adorable. Good idea to ask for a video if you can't go and visit her.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

The little black/white one for me as Dottie looked just like her when she was a puppy.She/he is the smallest of the litter ??????But Dottie changed colour and became sable/white


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The "black & white" pup...will lighten. It is actually sable & white & will end up fawn/red with possible sabling.  I agree though...that one is adorable!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

michele said:


> The little black/white one for me as Dottie looked just like her when she was a puppy.She/he is the smallest of the litter ??????But Dottie changed colour and became sable/white


I think he's cute too, but unfortunately he's a boy.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Personally, I would go for whichever pup was more than likely going to end up looking like my existing one type-wise i.e. I wouldn't want to have one distinctly deer-headed pup and then one with a full on apple head, short muzzle, but that's just me. My big girl is a "ring in" type-wise and looks completely out of place.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are the pictures and video. The top is the mother and the bottom two are the father. 










http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/MelissaMylo/WP_20121003_103256Z.mp4


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awh that video is precious, somebody loves to have their belly rubbed! And is it me, or does she look smaller than her litter mate? I think she is perfect! How do u feel after seeing the video??


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

It's a shame I don't want a black and tan male because three of them have just come up in Liverpool and one of them in particular is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Are you considering getting a boy?? Or only absolutely a girl?? Maybe you should get another boy then???


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

she is such a cute little thing!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Buildthemskywards said:


> It's a shame I don't want a black and tan male because three of them have just come up in Liverpool and one of them in particular is absolutely gorgeous!



GO WITH YOUR INSTINCT MY FRIEND! =D You may just regret it if you don't lol.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

That little sable girl is so adorable! Very sweet video. She has such a sweet face. Out of the other litter I also like the one on the left but I think the sable girl has a prettier shape.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Are you considering getting a boy?? Or only absolutely a girl?? Maybe you should get another boy then???


No, I definitely want a girl which is a shame because there have been a lot of cute boys but I have my heart set on a girl. I'm not sure about this girl. She's cute and she looks like she has a wonderful temperament. She's average price and I can travel there thought its far and 4 different trains away but I was looking for markings that were a bit different. Some unusual markings or a dark mask but I may never find that. This puppy thing is so annoying! Grr!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm thinking about putting a deposit down. When I watch the video I think 'yea, she's gorgeous' and then I start to worry that a cuter puppy will come along or a better breeder. I think part of it is I don't know what colour she'll end up and the other thing is I'm not good with decisions. I'm impatient. When I decide I want something I want it now. I saw Mylo and it was a convenient time so I borrowed the money off my mum and ran away with it. He turned out great and then I never looked back. This time around I'm trying my best to stop and really think about it and only get the puppy if its the right one, not just because its here. I feel like there's a lot of pressure because after this I won't be able to get another puppy for a good 10 or 15 years, hopefully more! I hate decisions.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm thinking about putting a deposit down. When I watch the video I think 'yea, she's gorgeous' and then I start to worry that a cuter puppy will come along or a better breeder. I think part of it is I don't know what colour she'll end up and the other thing is I'm not good with decisions. I'm impatient. When I decide I want something I want it now. I saw Mylo and it was a convenient time so I borrowed the money off my mum and ran away with it. He turned out great and then I never looked back. This time around I'm trying my best to stop and really think about it and only get the puppy if its the right one, not just because its here. I feel like there's a lot of pressure because after this I won't be able to get another puppy for a good 10 or 15 years, hopefully more! I hate decisions.


I know how you're feeling. The thing is though that after you have your girl, you're never going to be looking back thinking "oh, I could have gotten better" because she is going to be the best in your eyes. I worried the same thing forever and then I finally just decided to stop hesitating and I put my deposit down on Gemma, and now I just see her as the most beautiful thing in the world. But, go with your gut. What is it about this puppy that is making you think twice? Is it her? The parents? The breeder? I personally think the entire litter is beautiful.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ha, this reminds me of Say Yes to the Dress, brides having trouble committing to their wedding dresses. It is a bit daunting with all the colors, coats, shapes available in Chis. I am pretty sure I have my future dream chi figured out but if I woke up one morning and a puppy was placed in my lap by my husband I'm sure I would fall in love instantly regardless of its sex or color. Try to let go a bit of your decision stress and envision it in your lap gazing up at you. Hugs, so exciting!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Caitlin. I think you're right. Although I've found a lot of cute boys while looking I haven't once thought that any of them are cuter than Mylo. I've never had a second thought about him. That's a great question too and the truth is that there is nothing about her that is making me think twice. It's all what ifs. I like black masks or I like the unusual colourings on the face of a few I've seen. I don't like that I can't be sure what colour she will end up but I love how sweet she seems and she has a cute little face whatever colour she is.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I totally understand how you are feeling. When we got Jaxx we got him because we just wanted to go look what the breeder had and I fell absolutely in love with his personality and the fact that he didn't seem to see anyone else in the room but me.
I know we are going to be getting another chi after the first of the year and I have started looking already. I want to make sure it is exactly what I want this time though. My thoughts are either a white chi or a chocolate and tan chi because I love the colorings of both of them. In the end I think though it will still come down to a chi a fall in love with at first site although I don't plan on going and seeing a chi unless I think I absolutely love it because I know I will probably bring it home.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Since neither parent has a black mask, chances are she won't either. If you really want a mask or facial markings, wait for one to come along. You aren't being overly specific, if you were looking for say a blue tri long coat with a white blaze, you might be waiting a long time! If I were you I would keep looking until the perfect puppy comes along.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

krbshappy71 said:


> Ha, this reminds me of Say Yes to the Dress, brides having trouble committing to their wedding dresses. It is a bit daunting with all the colors, coats, shapes available in Chis. I am pretty sure I have my future dream chi figured out but if I woke up one morning and a puppy was placed in my lap by my husband I'm sure I would fall in love instantly regardless of its sex or color. Try to let go a bit of your decision stress and envision it in your lap gazing up at you. Hugs, so exciting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thanks. You're right. I could picture her in my lap.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, this is exciting watching you pick out yolur puppy !!!  . whatever yiou decide is the right answer. if you like this puppy than go for it, or if you want to wait for a different one that'd be fine too. Whatever is meant to be will be. i think she's very cute though but there are alot of other puppies that are very cute that will come along also


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you should officially stop looking for a puppy for a little while, and also publicly announce on the forum that you've decided to take a break from puppy hunting...


...because that's always when the dog you know down to your bones should be yours shows up.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think I'm going to get her. The more I see the video the more I fall in love.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I think I'm going to get her. The more I see the video the more I fall in love.


Really?!?!?!! Yay!! How exciting! I think she is so beautiful and I am so happy for you!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

I just watched the video, I'm excited for you! She seems very quiet and sweet in that video, I would want that in my future puppy. Keep us posted! With pics!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't get the video to play, but I love the pics of her. I really hope this one works out for you.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm going to put a deposit down today. The video doesn't work every time, try refreshing it or dragging it back to the start.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

You are?!?!?!?!?? Omg!! I can't believe it!! You have found the one! CongrAts, I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha  Thanks Hun. I shall keep you updated!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm going to put a deposit down today. The video doesn't work every time, try refreshing it or dragging it back to the start.


Omg, congratulations!!! I adore her. She is going to steal your heart the moment you see her, I know it!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think she already has. I just want to cuddle her right now!


----------

